# Project : Bumble Bee



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 29, 2011)

where do i begin? idk......

my past logs have been....well rather unlucky.

i have moved ALOT around this past year and 6 months, therefor i could not finish those many projects that i had started, and im sorry for that.

and im sorry for you guys who followed and cheered me up with your comments, it was very much appreciated.

but now i have finally settled for a good period i think  i got a regular job, good GF, nice little apartment, car, what more can you really ask for?

now on to the project

i didnt want to start a log until now that im atleast 50% of the way, most things now are eyecandy, sleeving, details and such

the plan is to take my Corsair 600T, then paint the outer shell metallic yellow  
yeah you heard me, YELLOW!!!!!  and black!!! uuuuh yeah 

[yt]nWAGLkyxQG0&ob[/yt]

lulz errrr


jk


the hw is following :

i7 2600K
8GB Vengeance
5870
ASRock z68 extreme 4 (to be bought), oh yeah, i love the look of that board, gold caps 





HX850W fully sleeved(in progress)
OCZ Agility 3 60gb x2

going to get the case painted by auto painter since i cannot find metallic yellow on cans anywhere, and the end price will be around the same, 150$ for paint and around 100$ for cans, so i take pro painter with nice little metal flakes


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 29, 2011)

heres what ive done so far 

gutted the case, so i could make room for my rads

big triple in front and a thin triple in the top, still to be added to the loop 





































some test mounting, yeah wrong color MB and water, i know  but will change 






ordered clear side panel from Bill owen @ www.MNPCTech.com











PSU about to get disassembled for sleeving/painting






oooops 





















almost done, just need some wet sanding and a few more coats


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 29, 2011)

reserved for pics ...


----------



## t_ski (Aug 30, 2011)

bump for sub.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the bump T_Ski! I want to be Subbed as well.. Let me know how the board does man!!

Looking good.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 30, 2011)

We get behind a fellow.  BLACK AND YELLOW!

Hello?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Aug 30, 2011)

Needs to get subbed, thats gonna go down as unique!


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 30, 2011)

subscribed. love build logs


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 30, 2011)

Finally finding out what you've been doing. 

Waiting to see more of what you're going to do.


----------



## TotalChaos (Aug 30, 2011)

gonna follow this one for sure


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 30, 2011)

Gonna look killerBEE! I'm anxious to see how this one pans out for sure, good luck!


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 30, 2011)

awesome.


----------



## mATrIxLord (Aug 30, 2011)

subed to moar pics... looking good so far..


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 30, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> awesome.



There's a shocker! 

Good to see you're "back" Don


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 30, 2011)

am I entitled to royalties?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 30, 2011)

t_ski said:


> bump for sub.



hell yeah 



Cold Storm said:


> Thanks for the bump T_Ski! I want to be Subbed as well.. Let me know how the board does man!!
> 
> Looking good.



anytime   will do  will get money in a day or 2  gonna be nice 




t_ski said:


> We get behind a fellow.  BLACK AND YELLOW!
> 
> Hello?







assaulter_99 said:


> Needs to get subbed, thats gonna go down as unique!



definately  thats what i want, unique and not what other has, black, blue red :shadedshu



BrooksyX said:


> subscribed. love build logs







PopcornMachine said:


> Finally finding out what you've been doing.
> 
> Waiting to see more of what you're going to do.




lol yeah its been in the air for some time now  



TotalChaos said:


> gonna follow this one for sure







johnnyfiive said:


> Gonna look killerBEE! I'm anxious to see how this one pans out for sure, good luck!



  same here lol



BumbleBee said:


> awesome.



lulz @ your name hahahahha 



mATrIxLord said:


> subed to moar pics... looking good so far..


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 30, 2011)

you would like my custom XBOX 360 controller 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2360558&postcount=18


----------



## NAVI_Z (Sep 2, 2011)

is yellow the new black?  subbed. welcome back Don. Cant wait!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 9, 2011)

got a small update 

got the fancontroller done








also outer shell is done


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 9, 2011)

sub'd


----------



## t_ski (Sep 9, 2011)

I noticed you had the heatshrink over the back side of the sensor connectors on the fan controller.  If these get plugged in side-by-side, then you might have some issues.  The previous owner of my Lian Li mITX case did that with the front panel switch & LED connectors, but they would not plug in due to the heatshrink.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 12, 2011)

Man, it takes some gonads to buy a new case and chop the heck out of it.  Looks like it's going to turn out super.  Where are your HDDs going to go?


----------



## HammerON (Sep 12, 2011)

Sub'd


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 14, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> sub'd







t_ski said:


> I noticed you had the heatshrink over the back side of the sensor connectors on the fan controller.  If these get plugged in side-by-side, then you might have some issues.  The previous owner of my Lian Li mITX case did that with the front panel switch & LED connectors, but they would not plug in due to the heatshrink.



hmm i havent tried connecting them yet, will see how it fits later, but i think i can bend the pins a bit, then there shouldnt be a problem  

but thanks for telling me  



MT Alex said:


> Man, it takes some gonads to buy a new case and chop the heck out of it.  Looks like it's going to turn out super.  Where are your HDDs going to go?



lol yeah was a bit scary at first, but after a while it wasnt so bad lol
i got my ssd behind the mb tray, mgith get one more, and if i need more hd space inside the cage i will just get 2.5" mchanic drives



HammerON said:


> Sub'd


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 14, 2011)

That's a big bee!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 12, 2011)

havent forgotten about this yet 

just been quite busy, 

sleeving psu atm


----------

